# Topics > Conversational AI > Messengers >  Google Hangouts, communication software, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Google Hangouts on Wikipedia




> Hangouts into a product aimed at enterprise communication. Hangouts is now part of the G Suite line of products and consists of two primary products: Google Meet and Google Chat.


Google Hangouts - hangouts.google.com

Google Meet - meet.google.com

Google Chat - gsuite.google.com/products/chat

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Meet’s Zoom-like gallery view is rolling out now globally"
You’ll be able to see 16 people on one screen

by Jay Peters
April 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Google Meet: now free for everyone

May 11, 2020




> Over the last couple of months, we re-engineered the service we built for secure business meetings, Google Meet, to make it free and available for everyone.

----------


## Airicist

Google Meet for companies and organizations

May 14, 2020




> Google Meet helps organizations, companies and individuals around the world to keep connected with one another and things up and running from home. How will you use it?

----------


## Airicist

"Huddly makes smart cameras for new Google Meet Series One room kits from Lenovo"

September 15, 2020

meetingdevices.withgoogle.com/seriesone

----------


## Airicist2

"Upgrading from Google Hangouts to Google Chat"

June 27, 2022

----------

